
ACM Author-Izer  - jamesbritt
http://www.acm.org/publications/acm-author-izer-service
======
jamesbritt
"ACM Author-Izer is a unique service that enables ACM authors to generate and
post links on either their home page or institutional repository for visitors
to download the definitive version of their articles from the ACM Digital
Library at no charge."

Nice!

